# Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar



## somebody (15 Januar 2007)

Hi!
Ich hatte mir im September eine Festplatte bei hicosys.com gekauft. Es lief alles Prima und ich hab die Festplatte innerhalb von wenigen Tagen erhalten.

Doch die Festplatte hatte einen Fehler, so das ständig Daten verloren gingen. Nach einem Telefonat mit denen habe ich die Festplatte Reklamiert und zurück geschickt. Das war mitte Dezember, seit dahin erreiche ich die Firma nicht telefonisch und auf E-mails reargieren sie auch nicht.

Was meint ihr was man da tun kann?


MFG und danke im voraus 

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Auch wenn im WWW auf den ersten Blick nichts negatives zu finden ist, ist schon merkwürdig, dass auf deren HP folgender Hinweis steht 


> Da wir unseren Fehler im Email Script leider noch nicht beseitigen konnten, bitte alle Anfragen zu Ihrer Bestellung oder RMA an service[at]hicosys.com.
> 
> Das Warenkorb System wurde abgeschaltet. *Über Weihnachten wird ein neues System aufgesetzt, da wir die Datenbank nicht mehr in den Griff kriegen.*


Weihnachten ist ja nun schon etwas her...
auch unten  auf der Seite ist noch alles im Jahr 2006...


> ©2003 - 2006 Hicosys Computer - Alle Rechte vorbehalten


um ganz sicher zugehen, müßte man jemanden haben, der mal in der Liebigstr. 3 
in Braunschweig  nachschaut, was da los ist


----------



## somebody (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Ich habe schon die befürchtung das Sie zum jahresende pleite gegangen sind und dicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Merkwürdig:
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sb=2342


> Recherche und Preisvergleich in 218.626 Produkten
> Preisvergleich (Deutschland) » Händlerbewertung:* Hicosys Computer*
> ....
> Letzte Aktualisierung: 16.1.2007, 10:02 Uhr
> *Die Bewertungen für diesen Händler können derzeit leider nicht angezeigt werden.*


http://forum.geizhals.at/t424820.html
schlagartig zum Jahresende 2006 ändert sich die Bewertung (die zweite negative vom
10.01.2007 liest sich wie  somebody  )

PS: die laufen auch unter der Domain  w*w.silence-pc.de/

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...eu/?cat=mdi+Hicosys&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=20
im Googlecache taucht Hicosys noch auf, klickt man auf die Links taucht es ebenso wie 
in der aktuellen Liste nicht mehr auf 
http://preisvergleich.boerse-express.com/eu/?cat=mdi

geräuschlos versenkt?


----------



## somebody (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



> schlagartig zum Jahresende 2006 ändert sich die Bewertung (die zweite negative vom
> 10.01.2007 liest sich wie somebody  )


Das war ich zwar nicht, aber da hat anscheined noch jmd. das selbe Problem wie ich.
Sieht wohl so aus als ob die weg sind. Die Geschäftsstelle macht auch nicht den besten eindruck Google Map

Die bekommen jetzt wohl von mir noch ein freundlichen Brief, und wenn sie darauf nich reargieren werde ich wohl Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## monkey (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

hab ihr was erreicht habe dort auch eine RMA geschichte laufen und warte vergeblich auf ware weder telefon noch email geht irgendwas bei denen.
vor dem jahreswechsel war der kontakt freundlich und zuvorkommend
ka was da los ist

mfg
monkey


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Es ist auf jeden Fall kein gutes Zeichen, dass  Heise seit Tagen keine Bewertung mehr liefert 
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sb=2342


> Letzte Aktualisierung: 18.1.2007, 10:08 Uhr Die Bewertungen für diesen Händler können derzeit leider nicht angezeigt werden.


ebenso bei geizhals
http://geizhals.at/eu/?sb=2342


> Die Bewertungen für diesen Händler können derzeit leider nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Auf eine konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Daher wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
Nur soviel: Es könnte wichtig sein, schnell zu sein. Also nicht lange tändeln, handeln.

:stumm:


----------



## somebody (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

@monkey bei mir ist es genauso. Vor dem jahreswechsel waren die auch super freundlich.
Naja ich werd mal heute was schicken...


----------



## unreg22 (22 Januar 2007)

*HICOSYS nicht vertrauenswürdig ?!*

@monkey & @ somebody: 
Hicosys scheint nicht vertrauenswürdig zu sein! Habe vor Weihnachten bei Hicosys bestellt sowie blauäugig den Überweisungsauftrag an meine Bank gegeben. Das Geld ging noch vor Weihnachten ab. Ich warte heute noch auf die Ware bzw. erwarte bisher vergeblich eine Antwort auf meine E-Mails. Telefonisch ist niemand erreichbar (probierte es allerdings erst seit 2007 - wie´s vorher war, weiß ich nicht).


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

noch eine  Liste, die es nicht mehr aufführt bew den Vermerk anzeigt 


> Händlerbewertung: Hicosys Computer
> ..
> Die Bewertungen für diesen Händler können derzeit leider nicht angezeigt werden.


http://preisvergleich.boerse-express.com/deutschland/?sb=2342


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Hallo,
ich vermute, das es sich um eine Scheinfirma handelt die Ihr Geschäft verlegt hat.
Ihr Betroffenen werdet wohl nicht mehr viel tun können.
Vergesst das schreiben und telefonieren macht so schnell wie möglich eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma.
Wobei ich glaube, dass Ihr Euer Geld vrgessen könnt.
Tut mir ja leid und ich hoffe Für Euch, das ich mich irre.

Ein Tipp noch:
Bei Online-Einkäufen nie mit Vorkasse einkaufen.
Alternatiev und Kostengünstig geht Die Lastschrift ganz gut, weil man innerhalb von sechs Wochen das Geld zurück holen kann, wenn etwas Schief läuft.

mfg
Pechmarie


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich vermute, das es sich um eine Scheinfirma handelt die Ihr Geschäft verlegt hat.


Das wiederum glaube  ich nicht. Die Googletreffer ergeben ein  Bild  bis Ende 2006 eines  durchaus 
normalen Geschäftsablaufes. Es sieht eher so aus, als ob die  Firma  ziemlich schnell und abrupt Ende 2006 
aus welchen Gründen auch immer vor die Wand gefahren ist, allerdings ohne  eine wie auch
 immer geartete (Kunden)Information zu liefern.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es sieht eher so aus, als ob die Firma ziemlich schnell und abrupt Ende 2006 aus welchen Gründen auch immer vor die Wand gefahren ist, allerdings ohne eine wie auch immer geartete (Kunden)Information zu liefern.


Wer auf dem letzten Loch pfeift, wird sich hüten, dies an die große Glocke zu hängen.

Hier in München gab es mal einen insolventen Hardwarehändler. Da hing lediglich ein handgeschriebener Zettel an der Tür: "Wegen Inventur für einige Tage geschlossen!" Es war während dem Jahr, also normalerweise kein Inventurtermin.

Nach Ablauf einiger Tage war der Laden leer.

Wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

ist ziemlich klar, was da passiert ist, aber unklar, was weiter geschieht 
er  war sogar mal Mitglied  
http://forums.oscommerce.de/index.php?showuser=17314
allerdings 


> Letzte Aktivität:  	01.06.2006 18:26


alle Links liefern denselben Uralttext 
[noparse]www.silence-pc.de/[/noparse]
[noparse]http://www.elektronikcenter24.de/[/noparse]

es gibt keinen einzigen Googeltreffer, der die Existenz des Unternehmens in 
diesem Jahr bestätigen würde

_Links deaktiviert_


----------



## monkey (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

habe inzwischen den distributer von denen ausfindig gemacht
dort sagte man mir daß die noch kaufen
habe auch erfahren daß ein kumpel von mir wohl jetzt in braunschweig studiert werde mal versuchen ihn da vorbei zu schicken

mfg
monkey


----------



## Immo (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

in der aktuellen Händlerliste der PC-Welt wird dieser Händler nicht mehr aufgeführt. 
im Googlecache steht er noch unter Position 84. 
http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?query=flybook&suche=Suche&action=websearch&pid=930&ws_first=81
und auch hier nicht mehr
http://find.suchnase.de/treiber neoxeo
dort stand er unter Position 19


----------



## monkey (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

habe meine ware jetzt zurückerhalten 
hoffe den restlichen leuten ergeht es auch so


----------



## somebody (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Ich hab noch nix bekommen.
Kannst du vllt details nennen?


----------



## oXPLoiT (10 April 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Aktuell steht auf deren HP folgendes:

*Wir sind ab April wieder für Sie da.

Derzeit arbeiten wir an einer neuen Web-Präsenz*

Zudem kenne ich den Besitzer von Hicosys persönlich 
Denke nicht dass der seine Kunden abzocken würde, habe ja auch schon was bei dem bestellt ohne Probleme...ich würd einfach mal sagen, noch ein wenig Geduld!
Wird sich hoffentlich für euch alle aufklären ...

oXe


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



oXPLoiT schrieb:


> Zudem kenne ich den Besitzer von Hicosys persönlich


Dann kannst vielleicht auch erklären, warum er monatelang abgetaucht ist 
oder ist die Bekannschaft sogar sehr persönlich, virtueller Zwillingsbruder? 

Ziemlich durchsichtiger Versuch hier Werbung zu betreiben. Wäre vorsichtig bei solchem Geschäftgebaren


----------



## charti (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit diesem Händler. Habe einen Speicherriegel zum Umtausch Ende Februar eingeschickt und lange nichts gehört, dann hat man mir geantwortet das die Retoure in Arbeit sei und beim Distributor ist. Dieser hatte dann wohl gesagt ich müßte den anderen Speicherriegel (da TwinKit) auch einschicken, sodaß ich dann im März per Einschreiben den zweiten Speicherriegel eingeschickt hatte. Dieser wurde auch entgegengenommen. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört, ausser einer Mitteilung das man umgezogen sei in die Liebigstrasse 4 umgezogen und die GS-Eröffnung wäre für Ende April geplant. Retouren würde aber zwischenzeitlich weiterbearbeitet werden. Seit Anfang April ist funkstille, keine Antwort mehr auf Emails, Fax geht nicht durch, Telefonnummer geht, aber keiner geht dran.

1. Wer kennt den Distributor, dort könnte evt. meine Ware sein, wäre ein Versuch Wert hier mein Eigentum zurückzubekommen.

2. Man kann sich einen Handelsregisterauszug für EUR17.- erstellen lassen um so die aktuelle Firmenadresse zu bekommen, bzw. zur Vorbereitung außergerichtlicher Maßnahmen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Im Handelsregister stehen keine Adressen. Außerdem, um welche Firmen handelt es sich, in welcher Stadt?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

In diesem Thread geht es um eine  einzige Firma:  Hicosys in Berlin  oder 
sollte es daran Zweifel geben?


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



charti schrieb:


> Problem mit diesem Händler.


Ah, jetzt sehe ich es auch - danke!


----------



## charti (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

"Meine" Hicosys hat/hatte Ihren Sitz in Braunschweig, Liebigstr. 3,
38122 Braunschweig und soll umgezogen sein in die Liebigstr. 4.

Den Hinweis mit dem Handelsregister habe ich von meiner RS-Versicherung. Im Internet ist nachzulesen das der Handelsregisterauszug u.a. Angaben zu Firma, Sitz, vertretungsberechtigten Personen (Geschäftsführer, Vorstand, Prokuristen, vertretungsberechtigte Gesellschafter, ggf. dem Stammkapital & Rechtsform des Unternehmens beinhaltet.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Sorry mein Gedächtnis läßt nach, natürlich Braunschweig 

aber was ganz merkwürdiges : google mal nach hicosys
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=hicosys&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


> Warnung- ein Besuch dieser Website kann Ihren Computer beschädigen!


warum das der Fall sein soll, entzieht sich mir. Als ich sie zuletzt gesehen haben, gab es keinen 
solchen Hinweis bei Google, ruft man die Seite direkt auf, kommt der bekannte Hinweis 


> Wir sind ab April wieder für Sie da.
> Derzeit arbeiten wir an einer neuen Web-Präsenz
> Ihr Hicosys Team


registriert ist die Seite  allerdings auf jemanden in Salzgitter
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/


----------



## charti (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



monkey schrieb:


> habe inzwischen den distributer von denen ausfindig gemacht
> dort sagte man mir daß die noch kaufen
> habe auch erfahren daß ein kumpel von mir wohl jetzt in braunschweig studiert werde mal versuchen ihn da vorbei zu schicken
> 
> ...


Hallo, kannst Du den Namen, Tel und Weblink vom Distributor kommunizieren? Das würde mir ein großen Stück weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jotoho74 (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

An der Warnung von google dürfte etwas dran sein. Scheint so, als würde Malware runter geladen, die dann auf die Anwendungsverwaltung zugreifen will?! Kenn mich da nicht ganz so aus, aber denke datt isset.

Denke mal, es wäre besser die Mods. nehmen die links raus.

Grüße
Jotoho


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*



myself schrieb:


> es gibt keinen einzigen Googeltreffer, der die Existenz des Unternehmens in diesem Jahr bestätigen würde


das war am 24.1.2007. Es gibt zwar diverse Treffer, die die Geschäftsadresse beeinhalten, 
auf eine Geschäftstätigkeit läßt immer noch nichts  schließen


charti schrieb:


> Habe einen Speicherriegel zum Umtausch Ende Februar eingeschickt und lange nichts gehört, dann hat man mir geantwortet das die Retoure in Arbeit sei und beim Distributor ist.


wie hat man denn geantwortet? Ende Februar war keine Geschäftstätigkeit feststellbar

PS: webarchive hat eine  einzige Archivseite von Juni 2004 , offensichlich legte man wenig Wert auf 
Existenznachweise


> Sonntag, 06. Juni 2004    	  2535 Zugriffe seit Dienstag, 02. September 2003


----------



## charti (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Die letzte Mail habe ich von Hicosys am 23.03. erhalten. Leider nichts sagend "Sehr geehrter Herr xx, haben sie meine letzte Email nicht bekommen? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Hicosys Computer. Davor am 13.03. mit der Mitteileilung man hätte den Speicher vom Distri zurückbekommen.


----------



## ruediger (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

habe das selbe problem.
mir wurde 08_2006 Geld fuer eine tragbare Festplatte abgezogen, die ich nie erhalten habe. (****@web.de)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Was ist jetzt daraus geworden??

Hab das hier zufällig gelesen. Die Anschrift der Firma ist gerademal 5 Automin. von mir entfernt. Könnte da problemlos nachschauen wenn es jemanden noch interessiert.

Übrigens der (damalige) Inhaber heisst [.......] und wohnt tatsächlich in Salzgitter. Kannte den vom sehen weil ich auch aus Salzgitter komme.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## tommy679 (8 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Hi,

ich bin hier neu und mich würde interessieren, was aus dem Händler wurde da ich eine MSI GraKa von denen habe und sie ist zum 2 mal kaputt, nachdem sie bei MSI 10 wochen repariert wurde.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Schwer zu sagen. Im WWW steht nichts aktuelles und  die HP ist zwar noch registriert, aber de facto tot. 
(kein Zugriff). Möglich,  dass das  für Salzgitter zuständige Amtsgericht mehr weiß....


----------



## tommy679 (8 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Hi, 

ich habe keine Moglichkeit im Salzgitter irgendwas zu erfahren, auserdem lohnt sich es auch nicht(habe 270 € bezahlt, jezt ist sie um 100€ wert).Wäre schön wenn jemand, der dort wohnt versucht, irgendwas zu erfahren.
Ich denke mal, dass keine Anzeichen von dem Händler auf was schlimmeres deuten, als wenn man wüsste von der Insolvenz.(Vieleicht Einnahmen genommen und abgehauen).Dürfte nichts neues sein.

Ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Also, ich war heute abend mal da. OK, es war Samstag 21Uhr und logischerweise keiner da. Grosses Schild ist am Gebäude dran und abenfalls an der Klingel. Das Gebäude sieht nicht unbenutzt aus, Kippfenster oben war offen. 

Tja... schwer zu sagen aber ich vermute die gibt es noch. Ich versuche da mal in der Woche vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## somebody (12 August 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Wäre supernett! Die reargieren gar nicht. Die Webseite [........] und jetzt ist Sie gar nicht mehr erreichbar.

Eine Funktionierende Tel Nr. würde auch helfen.
_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## charti (17 September 2007)

*AW: Ware nicht erhalten und Händler ist nicht mehr erreichbar*

Also "meine" Hicosys in Braunschweig hat Ihren Geschäftsbetrieb eingestellt, will heißen keine aktive Werbung und kein aktiver Verkauf mehr. Der Inhaber ist derzeit alleine und wickelt wohl noch offene Sachverhalte ab. Ohne Strafanzeige ging nichts. Die haben die Firma und den Inhaber aufgesucht und vorgeladen. Weiterhin ist anwaltlicher Druck angeraten, weil sonst nicht reagiert wird.


----------

